# Einfach mal (weg)machen



## saza (20. November 2017)

Redaktionelle Vorbemerkung

*Aus der Szene​*






Ich finde es immer klasse, wenn Angler wirklich einfach machen. 
Einfach, um zu zeigen, dass es auch anders geht. 
Ich war erst vor nicht so langer Zeit in den Niederlanden und durfte die Anglerfreundlichkeit und Aufgeschlossenheit der ganzen Gesellschaft da erleben.

Umso schöner, was hier Dirk Sazalowski beschreibt. 

Wie er zusammen mit Bodo Boedchen Fletemeier, Jürgen Birkenkämper, Basti Laemp, David Stannek, Max Vrenegor das "einfach gemacht hat"!

Diese sind in der von Nicole Heinenbernd und Jörg Willmanns gegründeten, geschlossenen Facebookgruppe *Angeln in Holland* -der- online Treffpunkt  mit zu Gange, über welche das organisiert wurde.

Während die anderen am sammeln waren, war Nicole Heinenbernd mit dem Verband zu Gange, sie regelte die Müllabholung und organiserte das ganze Drumrum.

Gerne unterstützen wir auch diese Aktion mit unseren Mitteln:
Verbreiten und bekannt machen...

Thomas Finkbeiner

-------------------------------------------------​
*Einfach mal (weg)machen​*Immer wieder hört man von niederländischer Seite, dass die Deutschen sich  am Wasser wie die letzte Sau benehmen und ihren Müll überall liegen lassen. Es war Bodo Fletemeier, der einen Aufruf in der Facebook Gruppe Angeln in Holland*  -der online Treffpunkt“ gestartet hat, sich zu einer gemeinsamen Müllsammelaktion zu treffen. Ziel war das Ufer der Ijssel in Deventer. Diese Strecke, wird von vielen deutschen Anglern aufgesucht und befischt. 

Die Administratorin diese Gruppe,  Nicole Heinenbernd, setzte sich mit der „Hengelsport Federatie“ ins Benehmen und hat von dem Vorhaben berichtet. Die Resonanz war ausgesprochen positiv. So wurde versichert, dass der gesammelte Müll von Seiten der Föderation entsorgt werden würde. 

Treffpunkt war ein  Parkplatz an der Ijjssel in Deventer. Kurz vor dem Parkplatz waren aus der Ferne viel Fahrzeuge zu erkennen. Dort angekommen, mussten wir aber ernüchtert feststellen, dass eine Competition stattfand, und insgesamt nur sechs Personen dem Aufruf folgten.  Immerhin hatten wir auf diese Weise viel Publikum und dadurch die Gelegenheit, mit vielen niederländischen Anglern in Gespräch zu kommen. Es gab durchweg positives Feedback für unser Tun.

Neben netten Gesprächen waren circa 60 Kg angelspezifischer Müll das Ergebnis der Aktion. 

Nach dem Müllsammeln stand ein gemeinsamer Spinnfischtag auf dem Programm. 

Leider wurde die gute Laune durch menschliche Dummheit und Ignoranz verdorben.

Drei deutsche Spinnfischer hatten zwischenzeitlich nichts besseres zu tun, als ihre vertüddelten Schnurrest einfach so in die frisch aufgeräumte Botanik zu feuern. 

Leider waren sie nicht mehr vor Ort. 

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn andere Angler unserem Beispiel folgen würden

Im Namen von 


Bodo Boedchen Fletemeier 

Jürgen Birkenkämper 

Basti Laemp  

David Stannek 

Max Vrenegor 

Nicole Heinenbernd


Beste Grüße

Saza Sazalowski


----------



## minden (20. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Danke für den Bericht...
Ich meine „Müll von anderen wegmachen“ macht jetzt nicht unbedingt Spaß, aber hat dich trotzdem irgedwie Spaß gemacht bzw. man hat n gutes Gefühl was „gutes“ getan zu haben...allein deswegen hat es sich gelohnt.


Vielleicht „macht sowas ja Schule“,...würde mich freuen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Moin,
#6#6#6

haben wir auch schon-mal gemacht,am HHK in HH.
Mit Grillen und Butt- Angeln


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

@saza und minden

Da kann man euch, und den Mistreitern nur ein ehrliches Dankeschön aussprechen. Genau so muss das sein. Tolle Aktion #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Sehr sehr gute Aktion! Daumen hoch und Hut ab. Ich finde es gut, dass ihr ein solches Zeichen gesetzt habt. Danke dafür!


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Danke für den Bericht.Hochachtung für eure  Aktion.#6#6#6


----------



## bombe20 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

mir schwillt mittlerweile bei solchen berichten der kamm. war ich doch vor jahren noch liberaler eingesellt, was bspw. das hängen lassen von mülleuteln angeht, so fische ich berufsmäßig vom frühling bis zum herbst u.a. anglermüll aus der saale, auf einem relativ kurzem streckenabschnitt.
nichts dürfte an unsere anwesenheit erinnern, als die plattgetrampelte böschung.


----------



## krauthi7 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

tolle aktion #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Danke Saza fürs einstellen!

Finde ich ne tolle Sache.
Einfach unkompliziert, Verband hilft auch kurzfristig und direkt noch mit.

Dabei würde es einfach schon reichen, wenn JEDER, ob Angler oder nicht, seinen Kram nicht draussen wegschmeisst..

Ob Kaffee-to-go Becher, leere Zigarettenschachteln, alte Kanister oder Fahrräder oder alte Schnur und Madendosen:
Nichts davon gehört draussen weggeschmissen...


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

An dieser Stelle ein ganz dickes Danke an Nicole , saza und alle anderen Helfer.
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht das so viel darüber berichtet wird da es eine Aktion war die vom Herzen kommt.
Nun ja , nun hoffe ich das sich der einoder Andere evtl. mal doch gedanken darüber macht wie er Uns Angler , und im Speziellen Fall uns Deutsche nach Aussen vertritt.
DANKE:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nicht das so viel darüber berichtet wird


verbreiten wir trotzdem gerne ;-))


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> verbreiten wir trotzdem gerne ;-))



Danke


----------



## Carpdr (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Moin Leute,

super Aktion

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Auch der holländische Verband da hats bemerkt:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1483853758330966&id=299440470105640


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Tolle Aktion von tollen Anglern und Menschen.
Vor allem setzt es auch ein wenig ein Zeichen dafür, dass nicht alle Deutschen Angler schwarze Schafe sind.


Ich selber Angel eben wegen diesem Angeldruck fast nie an der Ijssel und ausgerechnet das eine Mal, wo ich dort gewesen bin, wurde ich von einem Boot aus beschimpft, ob wir Deutschen Angler nicht eigene Gewässer haben und so weiter. Eine Situation - bei der man sich nicht gerade wohl fühlt. Vor allem wenn man selber immer versucht zu helfen und aufzuklären.

Die Situation hatte sich später geklärt, besagten Bootsfahrer habe ich erkannt und in einem auf Facebook Gespräch wurde mir dann erklärt, was für diese Ausnahmesituation gesorgt hat. Seine Reaktion kann ich verstehen, auch wenn es die falschen getroffen hat, denn es gibt zu viele dieser Trittbretetfahrer die mittlerweile ins Nachbarland fahren. Vor allem ab Grenze NRW ist es sehr schlimm geworden. Umso wichtiger ist es, wenn so tolle Menschen ein Zeichen setzen und unseren Ruf aus dem Dreck raus holen. Ein großes Dankeschön an die Beteiligten #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Klasse!

Wenn bloss mehr Leute so daechten.

Und extrem traurig, dass sich die deutschen Gaeste (bzw ein Teil derselben) drueben benehmen, wie die Sau....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Besser wäre, man müsste nix machen, einfach weil keiner was draussen wegschmeisst...

Da dies ein Traum bleiben wird, und wir weiter vom Kaffee-to-go Becher über leere Zigarettenschachteln, alte Kanister oder Fahrräder bis zur alten Schnur und Madendosen finden werden, daher finde ich die Aktion auch klasse.


----------



## Jens76 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Nun ja , nun hoffe ich das sich der einoder Andere evtl. mal doch gedanken darüber macht wie er Uns Angler , und im Speziellen Fall uns Deutsche nach Aussen vertritt.
> DANKE:m



Is angekommen!
Bin ab Freitag in Noord-Holland unterwegs, und neben dem Kescher wird sicher auch ne Mülltüte am Gürtel baumeln! :m

Klasse Aktion!


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Hallo,

ich sammle beim Angeln meist, in beschränktem Umfang, Müll ein. 
Dazu habe ich eine Plastiktüte dabei. Da ich "Wanderangler" bin (Fliegen-und Spinnfischen) finde ich natürlich entsprechend viel. Besonders drastisch ist es an den sogenannten "Fränkischen Seen". Da findet man selbst in Sichtweite von Abfallbehältern Anglermüll. :r

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Auch von mir einen Daumen hoch für die Aktion.

 Ich fische schon lange in den Niederlanden und hinterlasse meine Angelplätze sauber. Dazu nehme ich auch den Müll anderer Angler mit. Ob ob die Angler nun aus D oder NL sind kann ich nicht sagen,  aber ich finde es gut wenn an einen Sauberen Angelplatz komme. Ist wie mit dem WC:q

Aber leider ist die Gesellschaft auf einem anderen Weg. Ich bin in meinem Ort Hausmeister an einem Gymnasium. Wie oft ich bei den Schülern das Erzieherische übernehmen darf, gerade Mülltechnisch ist erschreckend. Wie oft ich höre: Hofdienst? Warum muss ich das denn machen? Wir haben doch einen Hausmeister..........  Oder ich soll Müll aufräumen in dem Klassenraum? Warum,  die Putzfrau kommt doch....... 

Und darum ist es evtl genau richtig solche Aktionen in so einem grossen Forum bekannt zumachen. Evtl denkt ja nun der eine oder andere anders über sein tun. 

Einfach nur Erschreckend. Wie mit den Typen die ihre Schnurknäule Achtlos für die Wasservögel weg werfen. Ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Sch.. auf die Wasservögel:
NIEMAND hat seinen Müll draussen weg zu schmeissen..
Punkt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

demnaechst lesen wir dann auf tackle check tests ueber muellbeutel


----------



## geomas (22. November 2017)

*AW: Einfach mal (weg)machen*

Tolle Aktion!

Meiner Meinung oder Beobachtung nach ist das Müllproblem auch das Nummer 1-Problem für Angler in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung. Am Angeln an sich stören sich nur wenige.


----------

